# Honda hs55 Linkage Diagram?



## Jeremy102579 (Dec 6, 2010)

I posted on here alittle while back about my 1984 hs55 revving like crazy. Turns out the previous owner had the linkages reversed and then she ran fine for weeks until today.

Half way throw my driveway, she started revving again while NOT under load. As soon as I engaged the auger, she quieted down but wouldnt have much power to blow the snow.

Does anyone know where I can find a diagram of the correct way to have these linkages set up....the engine and snowblower manuals dont show it?

Thanks

Honda hs55

Jeremy


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

I am looking right now but don't want to download the file to my computer but I will keep looking.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Here is a parts link but I am looking for a picture.
Honda Snowblower Parts All Years HS55K2 WA SNOW BLOWER, JPN, VIN# HS55K2-1200001 CONTROL Diagram


----------

